# How to paint pre heresy Emperors Children?.



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey people, nacho here. I'm finally taking the plunge and starting a pre heresy army. I've decided to go with emp children because i loved the book fulgrim so much, aaaand... they look bitchin. So i was wondering if anyone can tell me how to paint them?, maybe even leave a pic... pretty please.:grin:

thanks all.

regards, Bryan.:grin:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

This PDF from Forge World has painting guides for the Emperor's Children, Death Guard, World Eaters, and Sons of Horus.

If you don't want to mix anything, you can just do a base of Xereus Purple, then wash it, and then layer up Xereus Purple again, and then apply edge highlights with Genestealer Purple. Following the mix will give better results, though.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/downloads/product/pdf/h/Horus_Heresy_Painting_Guide.pdf


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I stick to the Forge World instructions pretty closely. You can see my results here. On the last page I think I break down my colour palette as well.

Also, Terricus has a nice plog going of his Night Lord/Emperor's Children mix and I think his palette is a little different but I don't know how much so. I'd ask him/her about it.


----------

